# Getâ€™m on Plum



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

Boxed up 10 with my new fishing partner 
4â€™ over shell outgoing tide


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Way to go, change fishing partner and catch different fish. Nice and thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice mess of fish Sir! Well done with a good color lure. I like my plum/purple.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful dog and nice box of fish. Thanks for the report.

What's her name?


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice Day on the water. Awesome looking Dog!


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

barronj said:


> Beautiful dog and nice box of fish. Thanks for the report.
> 
> What's her name?


â€œEsudaâ€ it means Iâ€™ve got your back


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Good deal!


----------



## AggieFisher2011 (Nov 22, 2017)

Very Nice


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Plum.... Purple..... my favorite color for less than clear water. I'm a believer.

Great pictures of Esuda. The daughter's family have a female that looks like she would have been out of the same litter. Smart dog.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Very Nice Mr Big n Nasty... That pup is Kin to Kaptain.. How is the pup on the casting and the retrieve ? lol Plum is always a good color.


----------

